# Aldridge - back for Sunday vs. Dallas?



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

From Quick's blog:



> Just a quick note from Blazers practice today ... Rookie LaMarcus Aldridge is on the court, taking part in full contract drills, a major step toward his getting back to the team and on the court.
> 
> Last night before the game in the Staples Center, Aldridge was on his way to a weight room when he stopped and chatted with Clippers forward Quinten Ross. Aldridge told Ross that he expected to return to practice today and be ready for action by Sunday's game against Dallas.
> 
> ...


 :banana: :clap: 

Not that we really know what to expect, but it can't be bad news.

-Pop


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

This would be terrific. I'm looking forward to seeing him play. He's going to be very good.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Probably couldn't pick a better team to debut against except maybe Phoenix or GS


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If he beats LaFrentz and Przybilla back, we might get to see more of Aldridge this season than we ever thought.

Cross your fingers.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Look at those pipes!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I'd rather he continue doing full contact practice for another week to make sure no one is doing some knee-jerk reaction that's going to hurt him in the long run.

Besides, Aldridge isn't going to help the loss of Roy, unless he can play point......hrmmmmm...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Look at those pipes!




While he'll never be confused with Shaq, the guys on the Clippers broadcast last night said he had a 7'4" wingspan. I wouldn't expect his pipes to get huge.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> I'd rather he continue doing full contact practice for another week to make sure no one is doing some knee-jerk reaction that's going to hurt him in the long run.
> 
> Besides, Aldridge isn't going to help the loss of Roy, unless he can play point......hrmmmmm...


Aldridge replaces Outlaw at backup 4 and 5. 

Outlaw moves to the 3. Udoka backs him up.

Webster moves to the 2, saving us from using Dixon at starting SG.

Dickau at the 1. He's not THAT bad.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> I'd rather he continue doing full contact practice for another week to make sure no one is doing some knee-jerk reaction that's going to hurt him in the long run.
> 
> Besides, Aldridge isn't going to help the loss of Roy, unless he can play point......hrmmmmm...




Think of the court vision.......


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Look at those pipes!


 :laugh:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Aldridge replaces Outlaw at backup 4 and 5.
> 
> Outlaw moves to the 3. Udoka backs him up.
> 
> ...


What happens to Jack in your senario?

By the way Jack had a very good game last night.

gatorpops


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Look at those pipes!



Does he have good lungs? I heard he can sing, but can't tell on that picture.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> What happens to Jack in your senario?
> 
> By the way Jack had a very good game last night.
> 
> gatorpops


yak was specifically asking about Roy at the backup PG spot, so I was addressing that. I hope Jack keeps the starting job all year. He's had some hiccups so far but I'm confident he'll emerge as an above average player before long.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Losing Roy for a few games isn't a big deal. This team is rebuilding and playing Travis and Martell more can only be a good thing. 

Roy is averaging 30+ minutes per game. If Martell, Travis and Aldridge get those it will help down the road when scrubs like Dixon and Magloire are traded.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Losing Roy for a few games isn't a big deal. This team is rebuilding and playing Travis and Martell more can only be a good thing.
> 
> Roy is averaging 30+ minutes per game. If Martell, Travis and Aldridge get those it will help down the road when scrubs like Dixon and Magloire are traded.


More than likely losing Roy for a few games, means playing Dixon and Udoka more. :sour:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Verro said:


> More than likely losing Roy for a few games, means playing Dixon and Udoka more. :sour:




I forgot there for a minute who our coach was....you are absolutley correct.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Getting Aldridge back sounds like great news. I can't wait to watch him play... he and Roy on the court at the same time will be fun to watch as well.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Would be nice if Aldridge did get a lot of playing time. Wouldn't it be great if Roy's major competition for ROY was Aldridge? Ok, I'm dreaming.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Does he have good lungs? I heard he can sing, but can't tell on that picture.



He sings beatifully. He really wanted to play in Utah for its proximity to the Tabernacle Choir. He is currenty working on a duet album with Kenny G. Really soft stuff.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well at least nobody was talking about his big feet. :clown:


----------



## Blazers_4_Life (Oct 25, 2006)

I’m very excited to Aldridge play this year. He’s had a lot of hype coming into the NBA and he’s almost ready to play. On the other hand, don’t expect him to get extensive minutes right away. He’s still coming off of shoulder surgery and it’s critical for the Blazers to monitor it very closely. We don’t want the injury to be a long-term problem. I’d rather see him play at 100% than at 75%.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

LaMarcus is from Dallas. I bet he's pushing Nate to let him play on Sunday so he can make his NBA debut against his hometown team and all his family and friends back in Big D can catch the game on Fox Sports Net SouthWest.

Of course, I wouldn't want to see him rush back for such trivial reasons, but if he's been cleared for full contact practices, why not give him a few minutes in a game to see how he does? With the injuries to Joel and Raef, the Blazers could use another big in the line-up to spell Zach and Jamaal.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> He sings beatifully. He really wanted to play in Utah for its proximity to the Tabernacle Choir. He is currenty working on a duet album with Kenny G. Really soft stuff.



I heard in college that A_am Morrison couldn't complete one of his summer construction jobs because he didn't know how to put up D_Fence. Instead he laid bricks.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I heard in college that A_dam Morrison couldn't complete one of his summer construction jobs because he didn't know how to put up D_Fence. Instead he laid bricks.


Ooohhhh. Count it!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Ah, here we go! now that little Gonzaga fan is gonna get mad! He's gonna come on here and talk about how Morrison is a god! he can cure cancer, walk on water! We haven't heard from him about Morrison in a while and now you guys do this! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I heard in college that A_am Morrison couldn't complete one of his summer construction jobs because he didn't know how to put up D_Fence. Instead he laid bricks.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Hey, go easy on Lame-Arcus WussRidge. He might need to take a nap later.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Hey, go easy on Lame-Arcus WussRidge. He might need to take a nap later.


thats actually lamer than MM's A_am Morrison cracks. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Hap said:


> thats actually lamer than MM's A_am Morrison cracks. I didn't think that was possible.



I will be here all night, try the veal.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> thats actually lamer than MM's A_am Morrison cracks. I didn't think that was possible.




I always try to leave a little slack in the rope for someone to hang themselves on. 

Another great thing about Morrison is that even if he gets hurt they can utilize him. Just turn him over and use him as a dust broom. Now that's money ball baby


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Morrison and D-Fence. I love it! But, I expect we will hear about how Morrison shut down Lebron James with his incredible stache defense...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Another great thing about Morrison is that even if he gets hurt they can utilize him. Just turn him over and use him as a dust broom. Now that's money ball baby


 :rofl: It will probably take two of those mop boys to hold him downright. :rofl:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Personally, I look forward to the day when Aldridge's name can be mentioned in the Portland Trailblazers forum without him being attacked. I also look forward to the day when all Adam Morrison related posts occur in the Charlotte Bobcats forum where they rightfully belong.

Seriously, what is it with Morrison fans that they feel they have to toot his horn in this forum everytime he scores in double figures or shoots better than 28% from the field? Yet those same fans constantly ridicule an injured player on their own team. Get over it Morrison fans, Portland didn't "draft the 'Stache". Life goes on. How about supporting the player they did draft? I have no problem what-so-ever with your man crush on Morrison. You're free to root for whatever players and/or teams you choose. Please, just do it in the appropriate forum.

BNM


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Personally, I look forward to the day when Aldridge's name can be mentioned in the Portland Trailblazers forum without him being attacked. I also look forward to the day when all Adam Morrison related posts occur in the Charlotte Bobcats forum where they rightfully belong.
> 
> Seriously, what is it with Morrison fans that they feel they have to toot his horn in this forum everytime he scores in double figures or shoots better than 28% from the field? Yet those same fans constantly ridicule an injured player on their own team. Get over it Morrison fans, Portland didn't "draft the 'Stache". Life goes on. How about supporting the player they did draft? I have no problem what-so-ever with your man crush on Morrison. You're free to root for whatever players and/or teams you choose. Please, just do it in the appropriate forum.
> 
> BNM


To be fair, I'd say I've seen very little from Oil Can or Zagsboy in the last week or so. Most of the time the discussions are started by others.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> To be fair, I'd say I've seen very little from Oil Can or Zagsboy in the last week or so. Most of the time the discussions are started by others.




I agree with both you and BNM. They really only bring up A_am's name when someone else starts a thread. I also agree with BNM however that it will be nice when someone talks about Aldride or Morrison the other doesn't come up. 

I would assume that most all of us want a good hardworking guy like A_am to excel unless he is playing Portland, and conversly Oil Can and Zags want Aldridge to do well if it helps their beloved Trailblazers.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> To be fair, I'd say I've seen very little from Oil Can or Zagsboy in the last week or so. Most of the time the discussions are started by others.


I agree. I get annoyed at these topics as well, but usually it is brought up by someone else first.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> To be fair, I'd say I've seen very little from Oil Can or Zagsboy in the last week or so. Most of the time the discussions are started by others.


Actually, if you go back and re-read this thread you will see it was Oil Can that started the Aldridge bashing (5th post in this thread where he makes fun of Aldridge for the size of his arms) - well before anyone mentioned Morrison's name. When no one rose to his bait, he attacked Aldridge again ten posts later. It wasn't until the 23 post in this thread that MM launched a counter attack on Morrison as a response to Oil Can's repeated Aldridge bashing. It is this relentless bashing of a Blazer player - one who hasn't even played a game yet due to injury - that I object to in this forum. It's not like Aldridge deserves this. He's not some miserable failure and team cancer (see, Darius Miles). He's an injured rookie who hasn't had a fair chance to prove himself one way or another. Until he's had that chance it would be great if the members of this forum, who are supposedly Blazer fans, would cut the kid some slack, maybe ever offer some encouragement. This is supposed to be a Blazers forum. So, what's the point of ridiculing a Blazer player here - unless you're trying to start something.

So, no the "draft the 'Stachies" may not originate each and every Morrison love fest, but they are *always* the first (and usually only) ones to start the Aldridge bashing.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Foulzilla said:


> I agree. I get annoyed at these topics as well, but usually it is brought up by someone else first.


Yeah, Ive heard that excuse before. Go back and re-read this thread from the beginning and then tell me who "started it". It was one of the "draft the 'Stachies" who launched into the Aldridge bashing. When nobody responded he couldn't resist taking another dig at Aldridge ten posts later in hope someone would take his bait. So, no he wasn't the first to mention Morrison's name, but by repeatedly bashing Aldridge, he eventually got the response he was after.

I've got nothing against Morrison. I wish him a long and successful NBA career. What has grown tedious is the perpetual bashing of Aldridge in this forum by the Morrison supporters. This Aldridge bashing has one purpose - to bait Blazer fans into a counter attack so we can endure yet another tired Aldridge/Morrison pissing contest. Just once, I'd like to read, in this Trailblazers forum, a discussion about LaMarcus Aldridge that doesn't degrade into attacks on him and childish name calling. This is one Blazer fan who is tired of other so-called Blazer fans attacking this kid without provocation. We get it. You wanted Morrison. You're disappointed the Blazers didn't draft him. You revel in the fact that Aldridge is injured, like to call him names, hope he fails miserably and that Adam Morrison has a better career. You made your points. Now please, stop bashing LaMarcus Aldridge in a lame attempt to make your boy Adam look better and bait Aldridge supporters into yet another pointless "debate".

BNM


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> I've got nothing against Morrison. I wish him a long and successful NBA career. What has grown tedious is the perpetual bashing of Aldridge in this forum by the Morrison supporters. This Aldridge bashing has one purpose - to bait Blazer fans into a counter attack so we can endure yet another tired Aldridge/Morrison pissing contest. Just once, I'd like to read, in this Trailblazers forum, a discussion about LaMarcus Aldridge that doesn't degrade into attacks on him and childish name calling. This is one Blazer fan who is tired of other so-called Blazer fans attacking this kid without provocation. We get it. You wanted Morrison. You're disappointed the Blazers didn't draft him. You revel in the fact that Aldridge is injured, like to call him names, hope he fails miserably and that Adam Morrison has a better career. You made your points. Now please, stop bashing LaMarcus Aldridge in a lame attempt to make your boy Adam look better and bait Aldridge supporters into yet another pointless "debate".
> 
> BNM


I think the problem is that you are automatically presuming that they are bashing Aldridge because they want to hype or wanted Morrison so badly.

I think that they (at least zagsboy has said so) just doesn't like Aldridge, regardless of whether he was taken by us with the fourth, twelfth, or four hundred and fifteenth pick. I would be one of the first to jump on their case if I thought they were a tired one-act pony, and often did during the pre-draft Morrison is able to turn water into wine..no wait gold..no wait platinum! debates but in this instance I just don't see it.

All the said and done, I agree that it's a bit premature to make statements about his pro game before it's begun, but all we have at this point are his college games to review...If Aldridge starts out well you won't have anything to worry about...


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> I think the problem is that you are automatically presuming that they are bashing Aldridge because they want to hype or wanted Morrison so badly.


Gee, the two guys with Gonzaga avatars constantly bash Aldridge, call him lame names and make fun of him for being injured. Hmmmm... I wonder why???

Come on, I'm not that naive. Their motives are transparent and their act tired.

Personally, I don't give a rat's hindquarters why they feel it necessary to bash Aldridge every time his name is mentioned in a thread in this forum. And I certianly don't care who they would have preferred the Blazers take instead. The fact is Aldridge is a Portland Trailblazer and this is the Portland Trailblazers forum. As such, it's time to step up and support Aldridge, or at the very least stop bashing him incessantly until he does something to deserve thier scorn - other than being drafted higher than the player they have chosen to worship to the ends of the earth. 

Do they also go on the Bulls forum and call Tyrus Thomas soft because he got injured? Do they also go on the Raptors forum and ridicule Bargnani becuase Morrison is putting up better numbers? NO! Then why do we have to put up with it here. All their bashing of Aldridge isn't going to change the fact that he's a Blazer and Morrison isn't. So, what exactly is their motivation? Do they really want Aldridge to be an injury-prone failure just so they can clap their hands with glee and say "We told you so!". It sure seems that way.

BNM


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yeah, Ive heard that excuse before. Go back and re-read this thread from the beginning and then tell me who "started it". It was one of the "draft the 'Stachies" who launched into the Aldridge bashing. When nobody responded he couldn't resist taking another dig at Aldridge ten posts later in hope someone would take his bait. So, no he wasn't the first to mention Morrison's name, but by repeatedly bashing Aldridge, he eventually got the response he was after.


You are absolutely right in this case. Oil Can was blatantly trolling for a response. However, I've seen the other case in enough threads that I don't think it's fair to place the blame all on a few people (though certainly some of it). That being said, it would be nice if people would be the bigger person and not respond in such a way, but I'm not going to hold my breath for it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I incessantly bash Aldridge?

When someone brings up Morrison's defense in a playful manner (I didn't take Mediocre Man's joke seriously) I playfully put up a charmin' soft picture. I wouldn't say that I'm out to incessantly put down Aldridge in fact when he's brought up in a thread that doesn't include a Morrison bashing I don't comment. But, while were playfully discussing guys why can't I jab back. If you really want me to go back and search the posts prior to the draft where I stated I didn't like Aldridge's game then I will, but I find it tedious and unnecessary. 

Boob-No-More, why do you keep trying to insinuate that I'm a troll? If you seriously think that way then you haven't been here long enough to know my motivations.

As for Aldridge, If he gets healthy and proves me wrong that he isn't soft and can hold his own against much stronger NBA centers than I'd be the first to admit I was wrong. I didn't think that Roy's game would translate to the NBA like it has, and I'm the first one to cheer for him, even though I can't stand his past college affiliations.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

This would be a great time for Aldridge to come back. Joel is hurt and Aldridge can take a lot of those minutes. He'll probably be unaccustomed to playing in Nate's offense, so he'll have to focus on defense for now to stay on the court. Against Dallas he can just hang out with DaSagana Diop, or just practice boxing out Erick Dampier. Next game against Minnesota, he can cut his teeth against Mark Blount. After that is Cleveland and Big Z, who can score but is not overpowering. Then there is Boston, who I believe has taken to playing a rotation of Ratliff, Perkins and Olowakandi. As long as he isn't matched up with Dirk or Garnett much, that's a pretty cushy matchup lineup in the near future, of the type of players that Aldridge should do well against.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

You guys are funny, you specifically BNM.

Do I bash Alridge, sure, but it is in jest, just like Mediocre Man's Morrison jabs. You don't see me crying. This is sports, and a bunch of yahoos on a bulletin board. I don't take it seriously. 

As someone else pointed out, Usually these threads are rolling before I ever touch foot in them. Like it or not, when Morrison is mentioned, it elicits a thread with about 50-75 replies. Zags and I account for maybe, ten of them. 

Did I want the Blazers to draft Morrison? Hell Yes! I watched him play for 3 years, and know what great things he is capable of. I think all Gonzaga Alum are hard-core for the people we put in the pros, and he is the best since Stockton. I also root for Turiaf, Dickau and Frahm....and in a few years more Zags will be in-probably Matt Bouldin for one. 

I wish the best for ALridge, I just have serious doubts. We have gone over it ad nauseum. Strength, heart, injuries. He can prove me wrong, and I will be fine with that (extremely happy actually), or he can prove me right and I won't be shocked.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As pointed out earlier by me I love to jab at A_am because I know it drives his two huge supporters crazy. They poke fun back at Aldridge because it drives other people crazy. It's all in jest however and also like I said earlier both of us want each player to do well. I mean so what if A_am can't play defense, and looks like an actor on the cover of a nickel romance novel, or has less facial hair than most older Italian women, shoots up more frequently than Courtney Love, or plays basketball more like Mark "the bird: Fidrich than Larry Bird. 

It's all in fun


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

You see? Mediocre Man gets it. 

I wish the best for Lamo. So what if he looks like Jimmy "JJ" Walker, or if Nicole Ritchie recently kicked his butt. Just becuase he gets training advice from Sam Bowie does not mean I want him to fail!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> I incessantly bash Aldridge?


Yes, you do.



zagsfan20 said:


> When someone brings up Morrison's defense in a playful manner (I didn't take Mediocre Man's joke seriously) I playfully put up a charmin' soft picture. I wouldn't say that I'm out to incessantly put down Aldridge in fact when he's brought up in a thread that doesn't include a Morrison bashing I don't comment. But, while were playfully discussing guys why can't I jab back. If you really want me to go back and search the posts prior to the draft where I stated I didn't like Aldridge's game then I will, but I find it tedious and unnecessary.


As I pointed out earlier, the Aldridge bashing in this thread was started by Oil Can 18 posts prior to the mention of Morrison's name. The Aldridge bashing here was not a response to Morrison bashing. It was the other way around.

How you spend your time is your business. I never mentioned anything about your pre-draft Aldridge opinions. So, why would I want you to go back and dig them up. To me, they aren't the issue. To me, the issue is this is a Portland Trailblazers board. LaMarcus Aldridge is a Portland Trailblazer. Adam Morrison is not. So, why all the Aldridge bashing from so-called Blazer fans on this Blazers board? It's counter productive and I fail to understand the motivation behind it. A little kidding around is fine, but it's gotten old. I'd like to see some support for the kid, at least until he's had a chance to prove himself. If he ends up being a miserable failure. Fine, you and Oil Can came come back and say, "see, we told you so". But, at this point it appears that you two are actually rooting for him to be a injury-prone failure. That may make you feel vidicated in your pro-Morrison/anti-Aldridge stance, but how is that good for the Blazers?

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> You see? Mediocre Man gets it.
> 
> I wish the best for Lamo. So what if he looks like Jimmy "JJ" Walker, or if Nicole Ritchie recently kicked his butt. Just becuase he gets training advice from Sam Bowie does not mean I want him to fail!



Someone needs to tell a radio broadcaster to shout out DYNOMITE!!!!! when Aldridge scores. That would be hillarious. Those athletic skinny big men like Bosh and Hakeem need a gimmick to get them going.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Someone needs to tell a radio broadcaster to shout out DYNOMITE!!!!! when Aldridge scores. That would be hillarious. Those athletic skinny big men like Bosh and Hakeem need a gimmick to get them going.



That is a good idea. How about Manute Bol? Or Will Purdue? They have great voices and free time on their hands!...and great big wing spans too!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> You guys are funny, you specifically BNM.
> 
> Do I bash Alridge, sure, but it is in jest, just like Mediocre Man's Morrison jabs. You don't see me crying. This is sports, and a bunch of yahoos on a bulletin board.


And this is the Portland Trailblazers forum, not the Charlotte Bobcats forum. You're using the Blazers forum as a venue for bashing a Blazers player. A Blazer fan (so-called... just kidding - or am I?) using the Blazer board to bash Aldridge would be like a Bobcats fan bashing Morrison on the Bobcats board because the Bobcats drafted him over Brandon Roy. How well do you think that would be received on the Bobcats board, day, after day, after day ad nauseum. 



Oil Can said:


> As someone else pointed out, Usually these threads are rolling before I ever touch foot in them. Like it or not, when Morrison is mentioned, it elicits a thread with about 50-75 replies. Zags and I account for maybe, ten of them.


And as I pointed out, it was you who started the Aldridge bashing in this thread 18 posts BEFORE Morrison's name was mentioned. Don't start something and then point the finger at someone else. The facts are all there for anyone to see. 



Oil Can said:


> Did I want the Blazers to draft Morrison? Hell Yes! I watched him play for 3 years, and know what great things he is capable of. I think all Gonzaga Alum are hard-core for the people we put in the pros, and he is the best since Stockton. I also root for Turiaf, Dickau and Frahm....and in a few years more Zags will be in-probably Matt Bouldin for one.


Root for your Zags boys all you want. I have absolutely no problem with that. What rubs me the wrong way and causes me to question your motivation is the constant bashing of an injured Blazer player in a desparate attempt to make Morrison look good by comparison.

Of course, when the LeBron-Stopper shoots 2-11 from the field, dishes out 0 assists and gets lit up by Wally-World for 35, I can understand why you'd want to deflect the attention elsewhere. Aldridge may be injured, but at least his poor shooting, non-existant passing and pathetic defense didn't cost his team a close game last night. Bummer about Morrison's shooting woes. Oh well, at least he still has his solid all-around game and world-class defense to fall back on.

BNM


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

BNM,

You are an angry little guy aren't you? 

As I mentioned, it was jest. You can question my motivation, or whatever you want to do, it is of little importance to me. 

I am a Blazer fan. It isn't for you to decide how/when or why I root for this team. I am a Morrison fan and wish him the best in his career. I am A diehard Zag fan and will root for them with all my might. 

I watched the 76-77 championship at the babysitters house and was hooked. I watched EVERY Blazer game for approximately 3 years. I ATTENDED between 20-25 games a year for 4 years...and sat courtside. I watched the game last night ON MY FEET becuase it was too exciting to sit down. 

If you are hyper-sensitive to Alridge bashing, sorry. I notice that people bash Miles, ZeBo into the ground. I hope that you are equally appalled by that. Fans of the team do not have to agree with every decision that team makes...that is all part of the fun of being a fan. 

Ok, I am done contributing to this thread. If it isn't going to at least be fun, than I will g ot oantoher thread (and hijack it..JK!)


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> BNM,
> 
> You are an angry little guy aren't you?


No, not angry at all (nor little), just tired of the tedious Aldridge bashing.



Oil Can said:


> If you are hyper-sensitive to Alridge bashing, sorry. I notice that people bash Miles, ZeBo into the ground. I hope that you are equally appalled by that.


Total strawman. You just compared an injured rookie with a great attitude to a career underachiever who's a team cancer and has no respect for his coach. Do you not see the flaw in that argument?



Oil Can said:


> Ok, I am done contributing to this thread. If it isn't going to at least be fun, than I will g ot oantoher thread (and hijack it..JK!)


Oh, I see, it was fun while you were bashing Aldridge, but I mention Morrison's stellar performance last night (just trying to show you I "get it" by joining in on the trading of barbs) and you decide it's no longer fun and time to leave. Whatever.

BNM


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

BNM I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I said I was leaving, but you DON"T get it. If talking about Morrison is what you really want to do, than by all means lets continue the discussion. We can certainly analyze his game by game basis if you wish.


I am just not out to talk it to death. You state that you are tired of the discussion and the comparison, yet you seem to not want the topic to stop. I am merely offering a stoppage.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't have a problem with anyone talking about Morrison - as long as it's in the OT section where it belongs. What I'd like to see stop is all the Aldridge bashing. He's a Blazer now, can't we show him some love until he gives us a reason to do otherwise?

Maybe I don't "get" your unique brand of humor, but I just don't find bashing *OUR* young, injured, unproven player funny.

BNM


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> I don't have a problem with anyone talking about Morrison - as long as it's in the OT section where it belongs. What I'd like to see stop is all the Aldridge bashing. He's a Blazer now, can't we show him some love until he gives us a reason to do otherwise?
> 
> Maybe I don't "get" your unique brand of humor, but I just don't find bashing *OUR* young, injured, unproven player funny.
> 
> BNM


Then people had probably best post the topics in the OT hadn't they? I just contribute to them, not start them. Feel free to move them our ask them to be moved. Makes little difference to me. As for this discussion, I didn't bring the guy into it. 

bashing, barbing, I guess it is eye of the beholder. You don't "get" my humor, and I don't "get" your hyper-sensitivity. 

I just enjoy the exchange with Mediocre Man and sometimes forget that others may be struggling with their inner Trailblazer over things. 

OK, now can I be excused? I would rather discuss other things. 

Hey, we both like Jarrett Jack, Brandon Roy, and Martell right?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> As for this discussion, I didn't bring the guy into it.


No, but you cast your stinky bait once... twice... and finally got a nibble. What's it called again, when you drag stinky bait behind your boat and hope to entice something to bite? Come one, help me out here, what's that called again??? I know there's a word for it, but I just can't seem to think of it off the top of my head. Anyone??? Buehler? Buehler?



Oil Can said:


> bashing, barbing, I guess it is eye of the beholder. You don't "get" my humor, and I don't "get" your hyper-sensitivity.


It's not hyper-sensitivity. The Aldridge bashing has been going on for months. I've been putting up with it since draft night and have simply had enough. I'm tired of you hating on LaMarcus on the Blazers board. It's that simple.



Oil Can said:


> OK, now can I be excused? I would rather discuss other things.


Feel free to come and go as you please. That's your decision, not mine. 



Oil Can said:


> Hey, we both like Jarrett Jack, Brandon Roy, and Martell right?


Yes, and I don't dislike Morrison. I'm just tired of your need to make him look good by constantly putting Aldridge down. Why not let Morrsion's accomplishments stand on their own? Now that would be a novel idea. *IF* Aldridge fails, it doesn't automatically mean Morrison will succeed. So, why the need to constantly root *against* Aldridge?

BNM


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> No, but you cast your stinky bait once... twice... and finally got a nibble. What's it called again, when you drag stinky bait behind your boat and hope to entice something to bite? Come one, help me out here, what's that called again??? I know there's a word for it, but I just can't seem to think of it off the top of my head. Anyone??? Buehler? Buehler?


It is called a joke. I stated "look at those pipes" and KMD replied with an "I did not know he could sing", then Mediocre Man joined the hijinks. So really I am guilty of just stringing along a a thread for a giggle. 

Kind of like you appear to be doing with the above quote. Or, it is also a bait, which you so abhorantly dislike that you continue a thread on and on and on. Pot meet kettle if your logic holds. 




> It's not hyper-sensitivity. The Aldridge bashing has been going on for months. I've been putting up with it since draft night and have simply had enough. I'm tired of you hating on LaMarcus on the Blazers board. It's that simple.


Have you been "putting up with it"? Like a personal affront? Your mad as heck and your not gonna take it anymore type of thing? Interesting. 




> Yes, and I don't dislike Morrison. I'm just tired of your need to make him look good by constantly putting Aldridge down. Why not let Morrsion's accomplishments stand on their own? Now that would be a novel idea. *IF* Aldridge fails, it doesn't automatically mean Morrison will succeed. So, why the need to constantly root *against* Aldridge?
> 
> BNM


I don't dislike Alridge as a person, and if he has a great career..fabulous! I really did not realize that I was propping up Morrison in your mind when I barb LaMarcus. In all honesty, you have done this in your own head. As for Morrison standing or falling on his own..great idea, and indeed novel.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> It is called a joke. I stated "look at those pipes" and KMD replied with an "I did not know he could sing", then Mediocre Man joined the hijinks. So really I am guilty of just stringing along a a thread for a giggle.
> 
> Kind of like you appear to be doing with the above quote. Or, it is also a bait, which you so abhorantly dislike that you continue a thread on and on and on. Pot meet kettle if your logic holds.
> 
> ...



I appreciate you calling him Morrison instead of A_am. Shows me you know you should leave the D out of the conversation when talking about him.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I can't believe you guys bash on players! Lord knows *I * would *never * do that!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I appreciate you calling him Morrison instead of A_am. Shows me you know you should leave the D out of the conversation when talking about him.



Why I oughta.....


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Kind of like you appear to be doing with the above quote. Or, it is also a bait, which you so abhorantly dislike that you continue a thread on and on and on. Pot meet kettle if your logic holds.


Umm... I hate to have to tell you this, but I was JOKING around. I thought the Ferris Buehler reference would have made that clear. Bad assumption on my part. 



Oil Can said:


> Have you been "putting up with it"? Like a personal affront? Your mad as heck and your not gonna take it anymore type of thing? Interesting.


Now you're putting words in my mouth. As I said in a previous post, I'm not mad. I just find all your Aldridge bashing tedious and tired. It may have been funny a few months ago, now it's just old. You may get your yucks by ridiculing a young injured player. I just don't personally find that funny. I'm not angry about it, I'm just not amused by it either.



Oil Can said:


> I don't dislike Alridge as a person, and if he has a great career..fabulous! I really did not realize that I was propping up Morrison in your mind when I barb LaMarcus. In all honesty, you have done this in your own head. As for Morrison standing or falling on his own..great idea, and indeed novel.


OK, so you don't dislike Aldridge as a person and would be pleased if he has a great career. So, why exactly are you constantly bashing him? He's a Blazer, your a Blazer fan, this is the Blazer forum. He hasn't done anything I'm aware of to deserve this treatment from you. So, what am I missing. Please enlighten me. What, exactly, in your own words is the motivation behind your Aldridge bashing?

BNM


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Bad assumption on my part.


You know what they say about assumption. 




> Now you're putting words in my mouth.


Am I? Or did you previosly post this:


> I've been putting up with it since draft night and have simply had enough.





> I'm not mad. I just find all your Aldridge bashing tedious and tired.


Than drop it. 




> why exactly are you constantly bashing him?


Its all in fun, and it seems to bring your blood to a slow boil which makes it even more fun. Mediocre Man is my new hero, and I am going to emulate him. 




> He's a Blazer, your a Blazer fan, this is the Blazer forum.


Liking the Blazers, and liking every player are 2 seperate issues. I like McDonalds too, but I don't like the Filet O fish. 



> He hasn't done anything I'm aware of to deserve this treatment from you. So, what am I missing.


Technically, no Blazer has ever done anything bad to me. 



> Please enlighten me. What, exactly, in your own words is the motivation behind your Aldridge bashing?
> 
> BNM


You read way too much into things. Some times a barb is a barb is a barb.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Umm... I hate to have to tell you this, but I was JOKING around. I thought the Ferris Buehler reference would have made that clear. Bad assumption on my part.



Anyone? Anyone? 

What ever happened to Mia Sara? I realize she's been working, but she was way too cute not to have been a bigger star.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I think you have her chained in your closet.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

i had someone questioned me whether i'm a real blazers fan, so i wouldn't want to do the same to you. but reading some of your and zagsfan bash on Aldridge, i really don't understand the justification in it. he's a rookie, and thought of as having good characters. he had a minor injury and he'll be back soon. so i get it that you and zagsfan don't like his game. but he's a blazer now and hasn't even played a game yet. lets wait and see. i, personally, think he'll be great. has all the tools and skills to be a great big man.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> I think you have her chained in your closet.


I had to, A_am said he'd help me with D Fense.......Oh never mind


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Now you're putting words in my mouth.





Oil Can said:


> Am I? Or did you previosly post this:





Boob-No-More said:


> I've been putting up with it since draft night and have simply had enough.


Yes, I did write that, but I did not write this:



Oil Can said:


> Your mad as heck and your not gonna take it anymore


That's you putting words in my mouth. I specifically said in an earlier post that I am not mad.

I'm going to say this as simply and clearly as possible, then I'm done. From one Blazers fan to another: Please stop bashing LaMarcus Aldridge on the Blazers board.

BNM


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> I'm going to say this as simply and clearly as possible, then I'm done. From one Blazers fan to another: Please stop bashing LaMarcus Aldridge on the Blazers board.
> 
> BNM



Can we be pals and hang out and stuff if I do? I am lonely and just want friends.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Can we be pals and hang out and stuff if I do? I am lonely and just want friends.


so...how about that hornets game tomorrow?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> I am lonely and just want friends.


I'm sorry to hear that. You may want to consider moving to Charlotte. I hear they welcome people from the Pacific Northwest with open arms, overlook all their shortcomings, and heap praise on them for no apparent reasons. Sounds like a swell place for a lonely boy looking for friends.

BNM


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. You may want to consider moving to Charlotte. I hear they welcome people from the Pacific Northwest with open arms, overlook all their shortcomings, and heap praise on them for no apparent reasons. Sounds like a swell place for a lonely boy looking for friends.
> 
> BNM


shortcomings? Very short list of short comings for me...maybe modesty? 

Actaully, I have been to Charlotte. Pretty nice town. Portland is too awesome to leave though. Sorry, to dissapoint.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ugh, can we actually talk about the topic? When is our big bad #2 pick comming back? I can't wait for him. LA-Zach-Webster-BRoy-Jack.......= :drool:


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

LA is really going to help up when he gets back up to speed. He is a very mobile big man that can play defense and block shots... and has an outside shot. There is no one else on the team that has his skill set. Think of all the times that we will be playing a good fastbreak team and nate is forced to move Zach to center. Then think of all the times when we will be forced to watch Joel, Jamal and Raef trying to keep up with opposing mobile centers. I'm really looking forward to a healthy Aldridge.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> You guys are funny, you specifically BNM.
> 
> Do I bash Alridge, sure, but it is in jest, just like Mediocre Man's Morrison jabs. You don't see me crying. This is sports, and a bunch of yahoos on a bulletin board. I don't take it seriously.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Heytvelt, Austin Daye, Robert Sacre and then Andy Poling.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yes, you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't want Aldridge.

Just because he's now a Blazer doesn't mean I agree with the decision to draft him. From what I've seen he's a great kid with a super personality, but it doesn't take away from the fact that I don't think he'll be much of a contributor at the NBA level. If he does, then great I'll root for him. But, its not like I'm going to watch every Blazer game crossing my fingers that he's going to fail. Like you, I want whats best for the team. But right now I'm going go by what I've seen of Aldridge, and thats sitting behind the bench in a suit. I don't think there is some unwritten rule that a fan has to be a big fan of every decision management makes.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> I didn't want Aldridge.


No kidding? I would have never guessed.



zagsfan20 said:


> Just because he's now a Blazer doesn't mean I agree with the decision to draft him.... I don't think there is some unwritten rule that a fan has to be a big fan of every decision management makes.


Then bash those who made the decision. It's not like LaMarcus Aldridge is responsible for a decision made by Steve Patterson and Kevin Prichard. You want to bash on somebody for taking Aldridge and not Morrison, then why not blame the people who actually made that decision. Your hating on Aldridge seems misplaced to me.

BNM


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> No kidding? I would have never guessed.
> 
> 
> Then bash those who made the decision. It's not like LaMarcus Aldridge is responsible for a decision made by Steve Patterson and Kevin Prichard. You want to bash on somebody for taking Aldridge and not Morrison, then why not blame the people who actually made that decision. Your hating on Aldridge seems misplaced to me.
> ...


Supposedly there was a split in the front office between drafting Morrison or Aldridge. Pritchard was the guy who pushed hardest for Aldridge, and has reportedly claimed that Aldridge will be the best player on the team in 3 years. So if you want to bash or give credit to someone for that decision it's KP.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Verro said:


> Supposedly there was a split in the front office between drafting Morrison or Aldridge. Pritchard was the guy who pushed hardest for Aldridge, and has reportedly claimed that Aldridge will be the best player on the team in 3 years. So if you want to bash or give credit to someone for that decision it's KP.




I remember another asst GM that wanted a big instead of a small. He resigned over the drafting of Telfair. Al Jefferson was tearing it up this year before he got a booboo. I think 9 times out of 10 you draft big over small.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't think Aldridge will play until Tuesday.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I didn't want Aldridge...


...or Roy, Thomas, Bargnani, Noah. Predictably you put each of the top prospects down while constantly pumping up AM. Thats why you still bashing LA now reads like sour grapes.

btw...I'm on record pre-draft hoping that they'd be faced with a choice at #4 between Roy and Aldridge. I'm still phyched that they managed their assets to be able to land both.

STOMP


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I am not a professional scout. I just watch games on TV and sometimes in person at the RG.

I like the player our management team drafted in Roy. He's a stud and solid solid player. I can only hope that they are also CORRECT about wanting Aldridge and his potential to become a great player. Wouldn't it be cool to have two guys, so young, be major contributors to a growing, successful team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I am not a professional scout. I just watch games on TV and sometimes in person at the RG.
> 
> I like the player our management team drafted in Roy. He's a stud and solid solid player. I can only hope that they are also CORRECT about wanting Aldridge and his potential to become a great player. Wouldn't it be cool to have two guys, so young, be major contributors to a growing, successful team.


That would/will be so cool! 

I'm excited to see Aldridge finally play! Can't wait for the first assist from Roy to Aldridge for a bucket! But does it bother anyone else to see him refer to as LA? Just something about it that I don't like!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i want to see what lamarcus does at the pro level, but i am not incredibly excited about his debut. he is a young rookie who hasnt gotten enough practice w/ the team. so im not going to get too excited before hand and im not going to get to down if his debut isnt great. i will be very excited if he has a good debut first.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Don't forget Heytvelt, Austin Daye, Robert Sacre and then Andy Poling.


Poling deserves to do horribly.

The others, sure...they may make it. Personally I hope we get Sacre if he's everything people think he is...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Poling deserves to do horribly.
> 
> The others, sure...they may make it. Personally I hope we get Sacre if he's everything people think he is...


Why does Poling deserve to do horrible?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Why does Poling deserve to do horrible?


You two want to get a room? Or, at least move this to the OT forum. This is about as OT as it gets. I suppose a couple years down the road, we all get to look forward to the inevtiable "draft the Pole" campaign. Oh boy, I can hardly wait.

BNM


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> You two want to get a room? Or, at least move this to the OT forum. This is about as OT as it gets. I suppose a couple years down the road, we all get to look forward to the inevtiable "draft the Pole" campaign. Oh boy, I can hardly wait.
> 
> BNM


Why don't you apply for a moderating job. Then you can control whats in the OT forum or not. I heard they pay pretty good.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I didn't want Aldridge.
> 
> Like you, I want whats best for the team. But right now I'm going go by what I've seen of Aldridge, and thats sitting behind the bench in a suit. .


Did you see any of the video of Aldridge in the VSL? He looked pretty good then. He should be able to fill the back up 4/5 role pretty well this season. He has the best hands of any C on the roster.

LaMarcus is from Dallas, so having him debut against his home town team would be a great decision.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Why don't you apply for a moderating job. Then you can control whats in the OT forum or not. I heard they pay pretty good.


No way. It's a thankless job. No matter what you do, you're bound to piss of half the people in the forum. Of course, based on the responses to my posts over the last couple days, I may be eminently qualified.

BNM


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mgb said:


> But does it bother anyone else to see him refer to as LA? Just something about it that I don't like!


When chatting about any player on bbb.net I often refer to them by just their initials mostly to switch things up. It's not supposed to be a nickname or anything... I just think it reads better then saying LaMarcus 12 times in one thread. Sorry you don't like it but whatever...

STOMP


----------

